
Toast sandwich - bpierre
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toast_sandwich
======
ColinWright
There was a lengthy discussion of this when it was posted some 14 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6829993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6829993)

